# Bohlman is awesome



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks to those that have mentioned Bohlman for a good local climb. Did it this afternoon and was very happy... in pain, but happy. Ten minutes form the office, 2000 feet of climbing in less than 45 minutes. That's damn hard to beat for a workout.


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> Thanks to those that have mentioned Bohlman for a good local climb. Did it this afternoon and was very happy... in pain, but happy. Ten minutes form the office, 2000 feet of climbing in less than 45 minutes. That's damn hard to beat for a workout.


I've been wanting to try Bohlman, but I think I want a triple for it.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

39/25 here. Not too bad, a triple would have made it plush


----------



## dpayne (Nov 11, 2002)

*Bohlman?*

Where's Bohlman?


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

dpayne said:


> Where's Bohlman?


Bohlman Road is in Saratoga. It's very steep.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

dpayne said:


> Where's Bohlman?


the Google map for Bohlman:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=from%2037.2582%2C-122.0312%20to%2037.2190%2C-122.0332 

Here's a great list of some notable climbs in the Bay Area including Bohlman:http://www.actc.org/billygoats/bgoats.htm 

And a cool comparison table for those same climbs with links to Google maps for each:
http://www.actc.org/profiles/index.php

Did the climb again yesterday afternoon. Beat my previous time by two minutes. Loving this road!


----------



## RivMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Sounds like Mix Caynon*

Just outside of Davis is Mix caynon,I think like 2200 feet in 4.7 miles (not sure one rise, I know its over 2000). It hurts, the last miles it too steep to sit down, its almost has to be done standing, ie 20+%. The Salono Bike classic had its mountian top finish there awhile back. Its funny seeing pro's with three rings up front.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Cool. Glad you enjoyed the 7th wonder of the Bay Area. On the T-intersection. The difficult option is to turn left on Onorbit road. That's the steep part. Then you turn right a the top to hook up with Bohlman again.

Here's a chart. It's mostly 15%, then kicks up to 18% then 24% on onorbit. The brown line is the %grade according to a ciclosport HAC4 computer.

francois


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> Cool. Glad you enjoyed the 7th wonder of the Bay Area. On the T-intersection. The difficult option is to turn left on Onorbit road. That's the steep part. Then you turn right a the top to hook up with Bohlman again.
> 
> Here's a chart. It's mostly 15%, then kicks up to 18% then 24% on onorbit. The brown line is the %grade according to a ciclosport HAC4 computer.
> 
> francois


francois,

I'll likely add OnOrbit after a few more rides up this lovely beast. I want to get into a rhythm for the ride as is, and see what happens after consistently climbing it. Yesterday's climb was better than the first time; I was less psyched out and knew what to expect around each corner. Next climb up it, I'll try and set a personal benchmark time and average speed, and hold a higher heart rate on the milder sections, to use that as a field test for power.

Do you happen to have the Bohlman profile without OnOrbit? It's cool to compare my stats to another rider's performance on the climb. I get the feeling you're not too shabby a climber from all the profiles I've seen you post. 

cooper


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

RivMac said:


> Just outside of Davis is Mix caynon,I think like 2200 feet in 4.7 miles (not sure one rise, I know its over 2000). It hurts, the last miles it too steep to sit down, its almost has to be done standing, ie 20+%. The Salono Bike classic had its mountian top finish there awhile back. Its funny seeing pro's with three rings up front.


I have in-laws in West Sac that we visit on occasion. Getting out to do a climb would be a great thing. Have any geographic details about the location of Mix Canyon? I googled a link to a ride up Mix, but no details on location... http://www.campyonly.com/mypages/misc_rides_2003.html


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

New personal best up Bohlman today. 39:50. From the crosswalk at Big Basin Way in downtown Saratoga to the yellow "End" sign at the peak. Some stats. 47 years old. 204 pounds on a 17 pound bike with 39/27 gearing. 6.6mph average speed on the climb.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

thinkcooper said:


> I have in-laws in West Sac that we visit on occasion. Getting out to do a climb would be a great thing. Have any geographic details about the location of Mix Canyon? I googled a link to a ride up Mix, but no details on location... http://www.campyonly.com/mypages/misc_rides_2003.html


Mix Canyon is actually between Vacaville and Winters, on the west side of Pleasants Valley. Mix Canyon Road is off Pleasants Valley Road, which is a fabulous ride. From West Sac, a nice ride would be to go across the Causeway to Davis, out Russell Blvd. to Putah Creek Road to Pleasants Valley Road to Mix Canyon Road. 80 miles roundtrip would be my guess.

And Mix Canyon is brutal. I drove up it once just to see what the top was like, and I almost burned out my car's clutch. PM me if you need more details.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Rushfan said:


> Mix Canyon is actually between Vacaville and Winters, on the west side of Pleasants Valley. Mix Canyon Road is off Pleasants Valley Road, which is a fabulous ride. From West Sac, a nice ride would be to go across the Causeway to Davis, out Russell Blvd. to Putah Creek Road to Pleasants Valley Road to Mix Canyon Road. 80 miles roundtrip would be my guess.
> 
> And Mix Canyon is brutal. I drove up it once just to see what the top was like, and I almost burned out my car's clutch. PM me if you need more details.


I found Mix on Google Maps, after a little hit and miss action. Thanks for the directions. It sounds like a good fall ride. Summer out there might be kinda brutal for temps. I've gotten too used to chilly coastal summers.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

thinkcooper said:


> I found Mix on Google Maps, after a little hit and miss action. Thanks for the directions. It sounds like a good fall ride. Summer out there might be kinda brutal for temps. I've gotten too used to chilly coastal summers.


I can relate. I grew up in the East Bay and after 20 years in Vacaville, Davis, or Woodland, I still hate the summer heat.


----------

